# CPC-A looking for Employment in Fayetteville NC area



## DRay (Jul 13, 2012)

My name is Danielle Ray and I have recently become a Certified Professional Coder. I have a Bachelor's degree from the University of South Carolina ('09) in Political Science. I have 10+ years in customer service experience (mostly retail), however I lack experience in the medical field. My husband is stationed at Fort Bragg in the Fayetteville, NC area but he is currently deployed to Afghanistan. I am a highly motivated, well organized individual who is also a fast learner and just needs an opportunity to prove my skills. I have posted my resume below and have other recommendations available. Thank you.

Danielle J. Ray
106 Lismore Park Drive
Greer, SC 29650
803-743-5822

Objective:	Seeking a Medical Position in Coding where I can use my recent education, previous customer service experience, and interpersonal skills for mutual benefit for my employer and myself.
Summary:	Typing approximately 50 words per minute
Excellent skills in Microsoft Word, PowerPoint, Lotus Office Suite, proficient in Excel
 Excellent telephone skills
Strong organization skills 
Excellent in working with the public
Proficient in working under pressure and multi-tasking
Marine Corps Officer Candidate School (did not commission, released due to injuries sustained in training) in 2009, 2010

Education:	
Greenville Technical College                                                 Feb 2012-Jun 2012
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A)
Certified Medical Coder (CMC)
		Medical Coding & Billing
		OSHA Guidelines, HIPAA 1 & 2, National Medicare Training

University of South Carolina                                            Aug 2006-May 2009
		Bachelor of Arts in Political Science

Colorado State University                                                  Aug 2002-Jan 2006
                          Transferred to USC when family relocated to Greenville, SC in 2006.

		Weddington High School                                                                              2002
		High School Diploma

Employment:	
Lids LockerRoom                                            Nov 2009-Jun 2010	
Assistant Manager, Manager-in-Training
Retail sales, customer service. Daily duties included taking cash or credit card payments, nightly deposits, managing inventory, actively working with local sports teams, businesses, nonprofits to create custom hats and apparel to suit the customer's needs. 

Recon Sportswear                                                  Mar 2008-May 2009
Sales associate, Delivery team
Based on Fort Jackson working with the Basic Training Battalions creating custom platoon t-shirts and Army specific “fashion” apparel. Daily duties included handling orders, conducting sales briefings with each platoon, packing orders, delivery on base, taking cash and credit card payments.

Pier 1 Imports                                                            Dec 2004-Aug 2008
Sales associate, seasonal
Retail sales, customer service. Daily duties included taking cash and credit card payments, assisting customers in opening a Pier 1 credit card, managing inventory, merchandising. Seasonal employee, worked mostly during holiday season and summer. 

American Eagle Outfitters                                      Nov 2009-Jan 2012
Floor Set Team, Stockperson
Managed shipment and inventory in the stock room. Daily duties included opening shipment, prepping new merchandise for the upcoming floor set, prepping current merchandise so it is ready to be put on the sales floor. Floor sets are done on overnight shifts where all new merchandise is placed according to the location specified on the planner.

References Available Upon Request


----------

